# Welcome Take Five Audio as a New Sponsor at HTS



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We would like to welcome *Take Five Audio* as a new sponsor here at Home Theater Shack.








*Take Five Audio* has been supplying audio enthusiasts worldwide with some of the finest *DIY parts and accessories* available for over 13 years. Their specialty is DIY parts for cable construction and DIY signal/power connectors. Their entire catalog is in stock and ready to ship worldwide 5 days a week.

They offer a number of services including shrinktube printing, Cryogenic treatment, cable Burn-in, custom cable building, tube testing and light machining. 

For the vinyl enthusiast they have their *TFA-R1 Handbuilt One Piece Rega Rewire* and a wide selection of record/stylus care products, including MFSL products, as well as one of the largest selections of phono connectors on the web.

We are certainly glad to have *Take Five Audio* on board as a sponsor and look forward to their offerings for our members.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome Take Five Audio, we're glad to have you on-board!


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome, Take Five Audio! 

By chance, did you name your company for the famous Dave Brubeck "Take Five" album? One of the greats of all time.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome T5A, it's good to have y'all as another sponsor. You picked a winner here :T!

Any idea you guys could become Onkyo resellers in Canada? I've heard some of our members complaining about how hard it is to get some products into Canada.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

yay welcome t5 glad your with us.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Very cool!


----------

